# Angelboot Ilka



## hajo_s (12. November 2013)

Hallo,
hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit o.g. Boot?
Ich erwäge, mir dieses Boot zu kaufen. Hätte aber vorher gern mal die eine oder andere Erfahrung gehört.
Gruß, Hajo


----------



## 63°Nord (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Ist das dieses Boot?   http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...boot/133159392-211-76?clk_rvr_id=546820176817


----------



## Don-Machmut (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

sieht schwer nach polen boot aus für denn preis bei der größe sollte man es sich genau ansehen #h#h


----------



## hajo_s (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Nicht ganz das Boot. Ich würde das ohne Konsole nehmen. Von den Maßen aber nahezu identisch.


----------



## Waldemar (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

hier der händler:
http://www.ebay.de/sch/shbbootsvertrieb/m.html?item=380072140513&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562
ist alles aus polland. 
schau mal im board nach big anker.


----------



## 63°Nord (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Diese Boote werden unter verschiedenen Namen in DE verkauft. Unter anderen Big Anker; Ilka oder Arkona. Die Konstruktion ist im Grundmodell gleich und stammt aus den 80`er Jahren. Die Boote sind für küstennahe Gewässer(C) und große Binnenseeen zugelassen. Produziert werden sie in DE und in Polen(die Firma baut auch die Quicksilver)
Ich fahre dieses Boot seit 2007 und bin sehr zufrieden damit. auf meinem Haussee mit 3,5 PS und auf der Ostsee mit 10 PS. 
Diese Boote habe ich auch schon bei kommerziellen Vermietern auf Rügen und Usedom in verschiedenen Ausführungen gesehen.


----------



## André von Rügen (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

hab auch schon ne zeit ne big anka,ist schon okay aber in der qwalität und stabilität nicht zu vergleichen mit den arkona booten die hier in wiek gebaut werden.aber die polen big anka und ilkas sind dafür auch nur halbsoteuer wie andere.

 gruss Andre


----------



## allegoric (12. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*



André von Rügen schrieb:


> hab auch schon ne zeit ne big anka,ist schon okay aber in der qwalität und stabilität nicht zu vergleichen mit den arkona booten die hier in wiek gebaut werden.aber die polen big anka und ilkas sind dafür auch nur halbsoteuer wie andere.
> 
> gruss Andre



Aber ganz schön hässlich finde ich die Wiekerboote. Da sind die Polendinger besser gelungen. Das ist wahrscheinlich auch so wie mit Klamotten aus Bulgarien oder sonst wo. Bis man sie getragen hat, sehen die spitze aus und dann...


----------



## hajo_s (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Mein Hauptrevier wären die Tagebauseen im Leipziger Raum. Ich denke, dafür reicht die Stabilität doch aus. Preislich sind das ja doch ganz schöne Unterschiede. Werde mal auf den kommenden Bootsmessen schauen, wie die Dinger in echt aussehen.


----------



## allegoric (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*



hajo_s schrieb:


> Mein Hauptrevier wären die Tagebauseen im Leipziger Raum. Ich denke, dafür reicht die Stabilität doch aus. Preislich sind das ja doch ganz schöne Unterschiede. Werde mal auf den kommenden Bootsmessen schauen, wie die Dinger in echt aussehen.



Dann kommst du ja aus meiner Gegend. Hier ist beschissen, mit "richtigem" Boot einsetzen (ohne Liegeplatz). Da muss noch einiges getan werden. Darum habe ich mich bisher von meinem Schlauchi noch nicht getrennt. Es gibt zwar haufenweise Seen, aber der Zugang für Angler ist total fürn Hintern. Keine Ahnung, wer sich da überhaupt mal Gedanken gemacht hat. Und das geilste ist, wir bezahlen die Pacht zur Bewirtschaftung, Slipanlagen gibts, die dürfen aber nicht genutzt werden, echt super .

Ich warte bis ich wenigstens die Seen vor meiner Haustür, also Markkleeberger und Störmtaler See befischen kann, ohne das Boot 100m übern Dreck zu ziehen oder chaotisch ranzufahren, um es dann zu tragen . Und 50€ extra zahlen, nur um die Slippe für die 2 popligen Seen zu nutzen, sehe ich nicht ein ^^.


----------



## hajo_s (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Bis jetzt hab ich aus eben diesem Grund auch noch ein Schlauchboot im Einsatz. Damit gehts ja immer noch. Aber das Thema Slippen sollte man wirklich mal vorantreiben.
Am Markkleeberger darfst Du doch angeln. Störmi kommt sicher auch bald dazu.


----------



## allegoric (13. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Ja Angeln dürfen ist klar, aber es ging ja hier vorrangig ums Angeln mit Boot . Und wie willste mit dem Boot da ins Wasser kommen ohne Slippe oder 50 € extra bezahlen? Man kommt zwar mittlerweile mit einem Schlüssel vom Verband rein, aber da muss man quer durch die Stadt zum Verband -> lol ^^. Die Rede war aber von einem "festen" untragbaren Boot. Mit Schlauchi ist das kein Problem.


----------



## leipziger21 (14. November 2013)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Hallo auch wenn es nicht hier zum Thema gehört so kann ich euch beiden nur zustimmen. Ich habe aus diesem Grund mein Porta Boot ;-). Das slippen ist das eine Problem das zweite viel schlimmere ist die Parkplatzsituation. Entweder man muss sein Kfz kilometerweit vom Wasser abstellen oder man darf tief in das Portemonnaie greifen und die Parkuhr füttern.  Was außerdem hinzukommt ist das man ja nur auf bestimmten Gewässern ohne Genehmigung mit einem E-Motor fahren kann. Zum Teil müßte man sich ja bei der Stadt eine Genehmigung gegen Bares besorgen. Das gleich gilt ja für einen Verbrennermotor. Hinzu kommt das es ja etliche Sperrgebiete gibt zb. Markleeberger nahe der Insel obwohl das Fahrgastschiff dort durchfahren darf.  In diesen Hinsichten besteht noch etlicher Handlungsbedarf obwohl ich da eher optimistisch rangehe da dies aus Sicht der Stadt nicht gewollt ist. Es geht hier ja nur um den Kommerz und somit das liebe Geld.


----------



## allegoric (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Ich war ja mittlerweile auf dem Trip, mir ein Waterworld24 "Billig-Alu-Boot" zuzulegen: das Adventure 410, aber die Verkäufer schrieben mir auf Nachfrage, dass es mit 2 Personen, nur ein Freibord von 20 cm haben soll, wenn 2 Personen mitfahren, trotz Spiegelhöhe von 50cm oO. Das kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass man zu zweit so viel Wasser verdrängen soll.

Ich habe einfach auch noch nicht das optimale gefunden. Es muss leicht sein, damit ich mit dem Auto unsere hiesigen steilen Hänge an den Seen hochkomme, darf nur in eine 5 Meter Garage passen, sollte 15 - 20 PS vertragen, ohne Steuerstand und die Möglichkeit haben, es auf Sand / Kies zu ziehen und Bodden-tauglich sein....sowas gibts einfach nicht ...


----------



## TR22 (4. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Hallo,
soetwas in der Art suche ich auch.
Ich lade immer bei diesem hier:http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...ticliner-1411-angler/264596515-211-118?ref=wl

Sollte mit deinen Maßen passen...

Gruß


----------



## allegoric (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Ne, das schaffe ich nicht. Also in ne 5m Garage passt das niemals rein. Ich kenne das Boot und das wäre auch definitiv eine interessante Sache, aber zu lang....


----------



## ulf (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*



allegoric schrieb:


> Ich war ja mittlerweile auf dem Trip, mir ein Waterworld24 "Billig-Alu-Boot" zuzulegen: das Adventure 410, aber die Verkäufer schrieben mir auf Nachfrage, dass es mit 2 Personen, nur ein Freibord von 20 cm haben soll, wenn 2 Personen mitfahren, trotz Spiegelhöhe von 50cm oO. Das kann ich gar nicht glauben, dass man zu zweit so viel Wasser verdrängen soll.
> [...]



Hallo

Hast Du die die Boot von Marine schon mal angesehen http://www.marine-aluboote.de/. Ich schwanke noch zwischen Alu-Boot oder einem leichten RIB wie z.B. die von Ribeye http://www.bootsmotore-forster.de/details/kategorie/rib-eye/artikel/ribeye-ts-400-.html
Das Schlauchi hätte zwar weniger Platz, aber der Spaßfaktor mit 15PS ist da echt nicht zu verachten ;-).

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Marco Klann (5. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Hi allegoric,

das Problem mit der 5 m Stellfläche in der Garage kenne ich. 

Wir standen vor dem gleichen Problem und wir haben lange nach einem passenden Boot gesucht.

Bei uns ist nun ein Linder Sportsman 400 geworden.

Gruss Marco


----------



## allegoric (6. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Linder sind auf jeden Fall gute Boote, haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie nur Kat. D haben (bei 4m) und ich hätte gern Kat C. . Die Marine Boote habe ich schon auf dem Schirm, mir ist bei dem 400 Fish aber der Freibord zu klein, das ist dann ähnlich wie mit dem Waterworld Böötchen. Ich habe aber von Waterworld erfahren, dass ich dort jegliches Boot aus der Kimple Serie bestellen kann und da sind schon welche dabei, die recht hoch geschnitten sind. Bei Marine war ich in Berlin vor Ort. Die Boot sind vernünftig gefertigt, aber ohne jeglichen Schnickschnack im Innenraum, aber wie gesagt, da ist der Freibord fürn Seen etc. in Ordnung, aber auch nicht berauschend. Zudem sind die Boot schmaler.


----------



## liszart (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Moin!
Ich stand vor einiger Zeit vor einer ähnlichen Situation.
Ich habe mich dann für ein "ARKONA" der Wieker Boote GmbH entschieden! 

http://wiekerboote.de/pdf/arkona-s.pdf

Es passt mit Motor und Trailer in meine 5m Garage, kann sowohl auf Bodden und heimischen Seen (Thüringen) genutzt werden und ist bequem und sicher auch mit 2 Personen. 
Dazu kommt noch das es in Deutschland hergestellt wird und die Verarbeitung auch gut ist!
Leider kann es bloß bis 15 PS motorisiert werden...
Ich hoffe ich konnte dir mit dieser Option weiter helfen!
Gruß Liszart


----------



## allegoric (7. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Angelboot Ilka*

Ja, vielen Dank! Das ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Tipp, den ich auch schon verfolge. Gut, der Preis mit knapp 3k Teuronen hat sich für ne 4m Schale, aber wenns gut ist, dann könnte ich darüber nachdenken. Gehört auf jeden Fall zur engeren Auswahl.


----------

